# Red Oak Guides



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

2 buddies and me should be guaranteed for Red Oak this year and wondering if anyone has had any luck with one outfitter over another. Looking to stay at a reasonable price due to my fiancee breathing down my back about a wedding :lol:


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Call this guy. He is a great hound guide. A friend of mine killed a 520lb bear with him 2 years ago and another member of this site(thunderman) used him last year and was very happy. Great guys to hunt with. Howard Hale 989 619 6882


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

greyghost said:


> Call this guy. He is a great hound guide. A friend of mine killed a 520lb bear with him 2 years ago and another member of this site(thunderman) used him last year and was very happy. Great guys to hunt with. Howard Hale 989 619 6882


2nd Howard's credentials


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

call parrots out post or look it up and ask them for a bear guide named jim s. and they have his number he is good i saw 5 bears in three days and took one 230 lbs it is in my pics


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Nettie Bay Lodge is going to be doing bear hunts. It is an awesome place to spend the season, great accommodations, 2000 acres of private land. Call Dave (989) 306-1272 and tell him Sam sent you!


----------



## roosterw53 (May 2, 2007)

if you want a bear howard hale is the one you will want to talk to for sure.. there is no one hunts and try harder the him


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Not to hi-jack this thread but typically how many points do you need for the red oak unit? I got my 4th point last year.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Usually 4 will guarantee you a tag. At least thats how it worked out last year.


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

usually 4 or 5 will get you a tag


----------

